# I want an orange popsicle



## Cat Dancer (Mar 23, 2010)

I hardly ever let myself want something to eat because of anorexia/bulimia stuff that I struggle with, but tonight I really want an orange popsicle. I think that's kind of weird because it's not summer and it actually snowed here a little today. I don't know why I'm sharing. LOL. I might be weird? mg:


----------



## Banned (Mar 23, 2010)

Orange is my favourite kind!!!  And not those "Freezies" in the plastic wrap, but a real popsicle, right?  The kind with two sticks that you break in half?  Yum!!!


----------



## Domo (Mar 23, 2010)

I want one too! The aircon isn't working in my office and it's really bloody hot.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Mar 23, 2010)

Two regulars and a grumpy.


----------



## Banned (Mar 23, 2010)

But they only have one stick!!! And they probably have that fake ice cream stuff in the middle.

We want the GOOD stuff, Dr. Baxter!


----------



## Domo (Mar 23, 2010)

:lol:

Who gets the grumpy one?


----------



## Banned (Mar 24, 2010)

I think Cat Dancer should get first dibs, since she has the strongest craving.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Mar 24, 2010)

Turtle said:


> But they only have one stick!!! And they probably have that fake ice cream stuff in the middle.
> 
> We want the GOOD stuff, Dr. Baxter!


 


Domo said:


> :lol:
> 
> Who gets the grumpy one?


 
I think it's pretty clear that Turtle gets the grumpy one.


----------



## Banned (Mar 24, 2010)

David Baxter said:


> I think it's pretty clear that Turtle gets the grumpy one.


 
Aw shucks.  I'm gonna pretend that was a compliment before  I :smack: you.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Mar 24, 2010)




----------



## Banned (Mar 24, 2010)

Yay!!  :yahoo:

I knew you wouldn't disappoint!


----------



## Domo (Mar 24, 2010)

Yay!

PS. We call them iceblocks...not popsicles.


----------



## Banned (Mar 24, 2010)

Domo said:


> Yay!
> 
> PS. We call them iceblocks...not popsicles.


 
Ok that's just weird.  This is an iceblock:


----------



## Domo (Mar 24, 2010)

:lol:.....it's blocks of ice, how is that weird? Just logical!

Ohhh i just saw you added a picture...sneaky.

Well what is a 'popsical'?


----------



## Banned (Mar 24, 2010)

What Dr. Baxter posted...that is a 'popsicle' (you have to spell it right ).


----------



## Domo (Mar 24, 2010)

Yeah i know what it is...but i think it's much more appropriate to call it an iceblock. 

And yeah sorry about the typo.


----------



## Banned (Mar 24, 2010)

Ya typos are pretty unforgiveable, especially in the context of popsicles.


----------



## Domo (Mar 24, 2010)

Popsicles = Serious business.


----------



## Cat Dancer (Mar 24, 2010)

LOL. My internet went down right after I posted that. You all are funny.  But yeah, the kind with two sticks.  I still want one.


----------



## Domo (Mar 24, 2010)

Just go get some snow and pour orange juice on it. Voila!


----------



## SoSo (Mar 24, 2010)

Me, rootbeer popsicle, yum!  But, will take an orange if no rootbeer ones available.:rofl:
SoSo


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Mar 24, 2010)

Here you go. You can give the lime and cherry to friends or save them for later:


----------



## Domo (Mar 24, 2010)

*Rootbeer, Caffeine, Candy, and all things good*

I've always wanted to try rootbeer


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Mar 24, 2010)

How to Make Root Beer: 8 steps (with pictures) - wikiHow

Homemade Root Beer - All Recipes

Old-Time Root Beer Recipes

RootBeerWorld.com - History, Brands, Recipes, News & More


----------



## forgetmenot (Mar 24, 2010)

Cool i like science i think i might just try making this myself   I like the pictures too lol


----------



## Banned (Mar 24, 2010)

I'm a modern girl.  Why make it if I can buy it?!

I can't boil water without screwing it up, so anything else is far too complex.


----------



## forgetmenot (Mar 24, 2010)

No fun in buying it.
 I want to see the neat reactions of the different chemicals involved. 
 The neat fizzing and noises it will make.
Also the reaction when the dry ice goes in
 Got to watch out for all the pressure it build up though but that could be fun too.  
i like the neat stuff  i probably won't even drink it  lol


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Mar 24, 2010)

My parents made a batch of homemade root beer one summer when I was a boy in British Columbia. Best root beer ever. 

Speaking of "fizzing", anyone remember Fizzies? They were these tablets like Alka Seltzer ("Plop plop fizz fizz oh what a relief it is") except you dropped them into water and they made a carbonated drink just like a soft drink. Different flavors including cola and cream soda, etc., but my favorite was the root beer one.


----------



## Banned (Mar 24, 2010)

I remember Fizzies, and Pop Rocks, and edible paper, and Fun Dip....mmmmm...and root beer flavoured gummy bottles.  They were the BEST.

Barqs still rules the root beer world though.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Mar 24, 2010)

No. A&W or Dad's. Real root beer doesn't need caffeine.


----------



## Banned (Mar 24, 2010)

A&W leaves this weird after-taste, I find.  And if there's no caffeine, what's the point of drinking it???  (Actually, my current addiction is....water.  Perrier water.  I can't drink enough of it.  But it lacks caffeine.)


----------



## forgetmenot (Mar 24, 2010)

Oh i never had those.
  i wish i got to try them that would have been fun. but maybe i just don't remember  
MMMM no i think i would remember neat things like that. 
 I wish they were still around.   All kinds of flavors too or rats how did i miss out on that


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Mar 24, 2010)

Turtle said:


> if there's no caffeine, what's the point of drinking it?



And you wonder why you have sleep problems?


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Mar 24, 2010)

Violet said:


> All kinds of flavors too or rats



I don't recall a rat flavor...


----------



## Banned (Mar 24, 2010)

David Baxter said:


> And you wonder why you have sleep problems?


 
My caffeine consumption takes place early in the day. I drink little to no caffeine after 12 noon. And I usually only have one latte in the morning.

Humm...I don't remember rats either...what's wrong with us? mg:


----------



## forgetmenot (Mar 24, 2010)

Yuk rat flavor lol.   I think all root beer is good as long as it is very very cold.  It doesn't hurt to have a little caffeine in it either anything to give a boost to the day.


----------



## Banned (Mar 24, 2010)

Violet said:


> Yuk rat flavor lol. I think all root beer is good as long as it is very very cold. It doesn't hurt to have a little caffeine in it either anything to give a boost to the day.


 
Well, I don't know that I would have "anything" to give a boost to the day...but caffeine is definitely a good start.


----------



## forgetmenot (Mar 24, 2010)

Okay anything with caffeine in it.   Coffee i think is the best for caffeine though


----------



## Banned (Mar 24, 2010)

Depending on your preference...

*Coffee*​ 

There is a large difference between drip-brewed coffee and instant coffee; brewed coffee has nearly 50% more caffeine.

330 mg – 16 oz Starbucks Coffee Grande
150 mg – 16 oz Starbucks Caffe Latte
135 mg – 8 oz (approximately 1 cup) regular brewed coffee
95 mg – 8 oz instant coffee
62-64 mg – 1 oz Espresso
2-5 mg – 8 oz regular decaffeinated coffee (brewed or instant)
*Tea*


Those trying to cut back on caffeine should steep black tea for less time or switch to green tea, which tends to have far less caffeine.

75 mg – Starbucks Tazo Chai Tea Latte
40-70 mg – 8 oz regular black tea (the longer it is steeped, the higher the caffeine content)
25-50 mg – 8 oz green tea (the longer it is steeped, the higher the caffeine content)
18 mg – 16 oz Snapple Iced Tea
17 mg – 12 oz Nestea (sweetened or unsweetened)
14 mg – 8 oz Sobe Green Tea
10 mg – 12 oz Lipton Brisk Iced Tea (lemon flavoured)
2 mg – 8 oz decaffeinated black tea
*Sodas*


Many people are not aware of the large difference in caffeine between Diet Coke and Coca-Cola Classic, or that drinks such as Sunkist Orange contain caffeine. The comparison below is for standard-sized cans (12 ounces) of soft drinks.

56 mg –Mountain Dew
47 mg – Tab
47 mg – Diet Coke
42 mg – Sunkist Orange
41 mg – Dr Pepper and Diet Dr Pepper
38 mg – Regular Pepsi and Diet Wild Cherry Pepsi
35 mg – Coca-Cola Classic
31 mg – Diet Pepsi
29 mg – A&W Cream Soda
23 mg – Barq’s Root Beer
0 – 7UP
0 – Diet Barq’s Root Beer
0 – Fanta
0 – Sprite and Sprite Zero
*Energy Drinks*

Energy drinks derive their boosting effect through caffeine; most have a similar amount of caffeine to a Starbucks Caffe Latte.​ 



160 mg – 16 oz Monster Energy
160 mg – 16 oz Rockstar
174 mg – 16 oz SoBe No Fear
152 mg – 16 oz SoBe Adrenaline Rush
144 mg – 16 oz Full Throttle
144 mg – 16 oz Fury
143 mg – 16 oz AMP Tall Boy Energy Drink
100 mg – 12 oz Enviga
80 mg – 8.5 oz Red Bull
47 mg – 8 oz Vault
*Chocolate and Other Treats*


The amount of caffeine is higher in dark chocolate than milk chocolate, which contains less cocoa.

30 mg – ? cup (125 ml) of Haagen-Dazs Coffee Ice Cream or Starbucks Coffee Ice Cream
18 mg – 1.45 oz Hershey’s Special Dark chocolate bar
9 mg – 1.55 oz Hershey’s chocolate bar
5 mg – 3 teaspoons of powdered cocoa mix
*Medicine*


Medicines often contain large amounts of caffeine. While this is to be expected in NoDoz, for example, many people are not aware that products such as Midol also contain caffeine:

200 mg – 1 tablet NoDoz Maximum Strength
200 mg – Vivarin
130 mg – 2 tablets of Exedrin
65 mg – Bayer Select Maximum Strength
60 mg – Midol Menstrual Maximum Strength
Source: Food & Beverage Caffeine Contents: A Comparison of Coffees, Teas, Sodas, Chocolates and Medicines


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Mar 24, 2010)

Violet said:


> Yuk rat flavor



Oh... you've tried it?


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Mar 24, 2010)

> •60 mg – Midol Menstrual Maximum Strength



See, that's why I try to avoid taking Midol...


----------



## forgetmenot (Mar 24, 2010)

You are too funny no not rat flavor yet  just don't have the stomach for that one


----------



## Banned (Mar 24, 2010)

*Re: Rootbeer, Caffeine, Candy, and all things good*

There is an ad on the page for a popsicle machine money-making business.  :rofl:


----------



## Banned (Mar 24, 2010)

David Baxter said:


> See, that's why I try to avoid taking Midol...


 
Try?  That would imply you don't always succeed.

Sometimes I really worry about you, Dr. Baxter.  But I'm here for you.


----------

